# courier imap Problem?



## stefanr (27. Juni 2012)

*[gelöst] courier imap Problem?*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Phänomen das ich mir leider nicht erklären kann.

Ich habe eine neuen Mailbox angelegt. Danach wollte ich mich mit diesen Daten am roundcube anmelden. Dort bekomme ich immer den Fehler 

"Keine Verbindung zum IMAP Server."

mit einem andern Benutzer geht der Login. Ich schließe den courier im Moment erst einmal aus.

Im Logfile habe ich dazu folgendes gefunden 

"imapd: chdir /var/vmail/domain/user: No such file or directory"

Ok dann einfach mal dem Benutzer eine Email geschreiben. Leider mit folgendem Logeintrag

"Unable to create a dot-lock at /var/vmail/domain/user/28599.0.mailserver.de.
Jun 27 19:03:01 gandor postfix/pipe[28598]: 5FE4627C0F1: to=<user@domain.de>, relay=maildrop, delay=0.1, delays=0.06/0.01/0/0.03, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock at /var/vmail/rr-netz.de/user/28599.0.mailserver.de.  

Habe ich beim update auf ISPConfig Version: 3.0.4.6 etweas falsch gemacht? Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

[NACHTRAG] folgenden Eintrag finde ich im Logfile auch noch

host postfix/smtp[2972]: B754727C267: to=<getmail@mail.server.de>, relay=none, delay=0.02, delays=0.02/0/0/0, dsn=5.4.6, status=bounced (mail for mail.server.de loops back to myself)

Was vermute ist das getmail im Moment auch nciht funktioniert.


Gruß & Danke

STEFAN


----------



## Till (28. Juni 2012)

Zum Imap Problem:

Da muss ein Fehler beim abarabeiten der Jobqueue vorliegen, denn sonst wäre das verzeichnis angelegt worden. Wie man das debuggt steht im FAQ:

Debugging of ISPConfig 3 server actions in case of a failure « FAQforge

Zum 2. Problem, postfix weiß nicht dass er mail.server.de ist. Schau mal in die main.cf date rein und stell sicher dass mail.server.de als myhostname und mydomain dort eingetragen ist und starte dann postfix neu.


----------



## stefanr (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Till,

danke für die Antwort.
Das script läuft ohne Fehler durch, zumindest wird auf der console kein Fehler angezeigt.

Gibt es noch andere Ansätze?

DANKE

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## stefanr (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

der Eintrag in der main.cf ist auf jeden Fall der richtige, allerdings kommt der Fehler bei getmail immer noch. Ich habe keine Idee woran das noch liegen könnte.

Hat jemand noch einen Tip für mich den ich nachgehen könnte?

<NACHTRAG Sa. 30.06.12 18:53>
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts# ./getmail.sh 
Error: unknown argument(s)

den Fehler bekomme ich wenn ich das script auf der Console öffne.
Ich verstehe nicht wieso das nicht mehr geht. 

getmail --version
getmail 4.7.8

Kann das mit dem ISPCONFIG Update zusammen hängen?

ISPConfig Version: 3.0.4.6

Wenn ich sh /usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh als user getmail auf der console ausführe
dann werden die Emails sauber abgeholt und auch zugestellt. Ich verstehe das gerade nicht wirklich.


Danke

Stefan


----------



## Till (2. Juli 2012)

> Wenn ich sh /usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh als user getmail auf der console ausführe
> dann werden die Emails sauber abgeholt und auch zugestellt. Ich verstehe das gerade nicht wirklich.


Dann sollte es an sich gehen, denn das ist ja das script was  zum abholen der mails per cron als user getmail aufgerufen wird. Überprüf doch mal die crontab des users getmail.


----------



## stefanr (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Till,

ich habe gerade noch einmal geschaut.

Wenn ich die Zeile aus dem crontab ausführe als User getmail dann bekomme ich folgenden Fehler

sh /usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
sh: /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log: Permission denied
server:/var/log/ispconfig$ whoami 
getmail
server:/var/log/ispconfig$ ls -la /var/log/ispconfig
total 8848
drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 Jun 25 12:49 .
drwxr-xr-x 15 root root   24576 Jul  2 00:02 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   35757 Jul  2 00:34 cron.log
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  167329 Dec 27  2011 cron.log.1.gz
-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root 8795961 Jun 25 10:25 cron.log.sav
drwxr-xr-x 67 root root    4096 Apr 15 16:47 httpd
-rw-r--r--  1 root root     108 Aug 10  2009 ispconfig.log

Kann es sein das deshalb auch nicht die neuen Postfächer angelegt werden da irgendwo die Berechtigungen nicht stimmen?

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## Till (2. Juli 2012)

Das problem mit dem Log Piping sollte sich meines Erachtens nach nicht auf getmail auswirken, es werden dannnur keine Fehlermeldungen vin Getmail ins Log geschrieben. Du kannst aber mal ein:

chmod 777 /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log

machen und schauen ob es dann geht.



> Kann es sein das deshalb auch nicht die neuen Postfächer angelegt werden da irgendwo die Berechtigungen nicht stimmen?


Postfächer werden durch den User root angelegt, es kann dort also kein Problem mit Berechtigungen geben.


----------



## stefanr (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Till,

nach einem 777 auf das Log werden die Emails von getmail wieder sauber abgeholt.

Nun hab ich noch das Problem mit dem Email Postfach anlegen. Hast du hier noch eine Idee?

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## Till (2. Juli 2012)

Mach nochmal das debugging des server.sh scriptes und poste die ausgabe die Du auf der shell erhältst.


----------



## stefanr (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Till,

leider nach wie vor keine Ausgabe auf der Shell.
Müsste denn irgendetwas kommen?

Ich finde das script läuft auch ein wenig kurz? Das ist fertig direkt nach dem Start.

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## stefanr (2. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube ich habe gerade noch etwas gefunden. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, das ich in der Jobwarteschlange Einträge hatte, hier befinden sich gerade 166 Seiten a 15 Einträge, ist das normal?

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## Till (2. Juli 2012)

> Ich glaube ich habe gerade noch etwas gefunden. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, das ich in der Jobwarteschlange Einträge hatte, hier befinden sich gerade 166 Seiten a 15 Einträge, ist das normal?


Nein, das bedeutet dass die Einträge nicht von server.sh verarbeitet werden können. Den Grund kannst Du per Debugging erfahren, einfach genauso machen wie im FAQ beschrieben.


----------



## stefanr (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Till,

ich habe nun noch weiter geschaut. Ich habe den Beitrag 

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/allg...ange-wird-nicht-abgearbeitet-1894/index2.html

gefunden. Es scheint hier etwas ähnliches zu sein. maildirmake hängt als Prozess

ps ax |grep maildirmake
 8701 pts/0    S+     0:00 su -c maildirmake -q 20971520S /var/vmail/domain/benutzer vmail
 8702 pts/0    S+     0:00 maildirmake -q 20971520S /var/vmail/domain/benutzer
 8812 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep maildirmake


server:/var/vmail# ls -la
total 208
drwxr-xr-x 47 vmail vmail 4096 Jun 24 22:25 .
drwxr-xr-x 17 root  root  4096 Oct  7  2010 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 vmail vmail  220 May 12  2008 .bash_logout
-rw-r--r--  1 vmail vmail 3116 May 12  2008 .bashrc
-rw-------  1 vmail vmail 1454 Jun 25 10:15 .mailfilter
-rw-r--r--  1 root  root  1454 Jun 25 10:15 .mailfilter~
-rw-r--r--  1 vmail vmail  675 May 12  2008 .profile
drwx------  3 vmail vmail 4096 Aug 17  2010 domain1
drwxr-xr-x  8 vmail vmail 4096 Apr  4 11:55 domain2
drwxr-xr-x 40 root  root  4096 Feb 23 09:14 mailfilters

Die meisten /var/vmail schauen von den Berechtigungen wie domain1 aus. Kann das der Fehler sein?

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## stefanr (2. Juli 2012)

/server.sh 
02.07.2012-13:50 - DEBUG - There is already a lockfile set. Waiting another 10 seconds...

jetzt scheint auch im Log etwas zu kommen. 

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock wurde manuell gelöscht nun kommt gerade 

/server.sh 
02.07.2012-13:55 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
02.07.2012-13:55 - DEBUG - Found 2493 changes, starting update process.
/usr/bin/fail2ban-client
/sbin/iptables
/sbin/ip6tables

02.07.2012-13:55 - DEBUG - Calling function 'user_insert' from plugin 'mail_plugin' raised by event 'mail_user_insert'.

mal sehen was passiert.

Kann man irgendwo nocht den Status sehen oder was gerade getan wird?

Danke für die Hilfe

Stefan


----------



## Till (3. Juli 2012)

> Kann man irgendwo nocht den Status sehen oder was gerade getan wird?


Das zeigt er Dir im Detal auf der Shell an. 2500 Änderungen dauern halt ein wenig.


----------



## stefanr (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

das schaut wieder gut aus. Ich denke das Thema ist erledigt.

DANKE

Gruß

STEFAN


----------

